# want 2 trade i cd of renaissance darn good & mint,that i bought twice Phinot Brabant



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*want 2 trade 1 cd of renaissance darn good & mint,that i bought twice Phinot Brabant*

See i purchased twice Dominique Phinot Brabant ensemble mint, i want to get rid of extra copy and trade iit for the goodie,, mention in this post,*Here what im looking for Gombert 1 motets tthe sound and the fury ensemble or Gombert 2 same ennsemble,more so, anyone interrested in a trade?
*
*Let me remind you the cd is still rapped and mint, and one of the best exponenet of franco-fllemish obscur masters, close to Gombert and Crécquillon inn sound very very good.
*
_See i have trouble ordering Gombert 1 motets since out of print ((the sound and the fury) and Gombert 3, im sorry buut Orff ccomplicated for a canadian iit 's all in germans and i dont have translator, my order dont work.
_
Or other stuff im looking foor used or not

Gombert magnificats vol 2 taliis scholard and magnificats volume 1, can we work out something please?

:tiphat:
*Message me if you have what im looking for and williing to trade used cds ain't a problem if its'sttill playable in good shape..

Please private email deprofundis please, i want these darn cds of Gomberts , affored mentionned either the sound and the fury or Tallis scholars complete magnificats.*


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yes, the old "I bought so many CDs that I forgot what all I bought and so bought second copies unwittingly" problem. I have done this several times. Aggravating. Well, I am not interested in trade, but at least I can bump the thread to the top.


----------

